# For the MCAT repeaters



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone here taking a gap year and repeating? Where are you all applying and how are you all preparing?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Im not taking a gap year as i got into almost all privates. 
Going to Wah Medical this year but Im determined to give MCAT next year too. WMC is a great institute but i just have a feeling i could get into RMC if i gave entry test again. 

May i ask your FSc marks/equilance ?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Thats great! I didn't want to run the private card too. I got into CMH multan but not going because lots of issues and I feel if I try again this year I might make it. Because last time I couldnt focus on my MCAT as I didn't get enough time and I lost a loved one in between. 
I have 88% in O levels and 85% in A levels.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> Thats great! I didn't want to run the private card too. I got into CMH multan but not going because lots of issues and I feel if I try again this year I might make it. Because last time I couldnt focus on my MCAT as I didn't get enough time and I lost a loved one in between.
> I have 88% in O levels and 85% in A levels.


You could make it to Govt. if you score 920-ish in MCAT. Just do self study more, the biggest mistake even my elder brothers and sisters made was focussing too much on what the academies taught them and made them practice and did too lottle of seld study. You have time, you can do it. I plan on joining KIPS just for a little while and will focus much more on self study. 

I have 966 in Matric and 481 in FSc Part 1.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

How will you self study? Like from just the books? And that's great. Those are amazing marks congrats! :') 
I hope I get 920-ish. I only had 648 this yearensive:


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> How will you self study? Like from just the books? And that's great. Those are amazing marks congrats! :')
> I hope I get 920-ish. I only had 648 this yearensive:


Do at least 3 to 4 end to end reads of all the FSc books.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Studying over and over. Will you join any academy? Like KIPS for the january repeaters session?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Your marks are great. I too had a lot of turbulence in family affairs which made me quite unsettled in June and half of July. 
By August it was just too late. Academy was a total failure for me and all of my friends who curse Kips now. I think only 5-6 went to govt colleges this year from our branch. 
Anyways my classes are starting from 17th and my parents (both RMC grads) are of the view that after all its the UHS degree and the caliber of the doctor personally that matters more than the institute so they won't be letting me go for mcat again. But after taking 995 in matric and 978 in FSc I think im bound to give it another try.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm glad you got in somewhere. I'm sure oncent medicine starts you'll like it and probably won't want to go through MCAT and the hell it is again.  
thank you. I really hope I make it. And I think you should try. Miracles happen when you least expect them to :')


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

hey guys. i am planning to join kips but i am confused between lahore and Faisalabad campuses. I have heard that the lahore one is the best but my house is in faisalabad. I can join the lahore one as well but it'll be inconvenient for me. Do you guys have any idea as to what is the quality of education in faisalabad kips or should i join the lahore one. like i have heard Islamabad kips is a total waste...


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

The reason why academies branch out to different cities is for the people living there.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

yea i am aware of that  but the thing is just that the teachers matter in any campus. two of my friends joined the islamabad campus and didnt get into a college through mcat (they said the teachers werent good) however one if them joined the lahore campus next year and said that it was much better. i just dont want to take a gap year and i dont mind the inconvenience if that means a higher chance if scoring well in mcat. 
that's why i just want a review of someone has attended the faisalabad campus.

phew. that's one long reply


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

lol, you think the head 30 A KIPS in Lahore helped us? it was a waste of time and money.

- - - Updated - - -

The only thing you have to do is to do hardcore self study of the MCAT, teachers only give the guidelines.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

thnx a lot. yea almost everyone is saying that and i guess i'll jisy join the one near my house and depend on only myself.
anyways, my last Alevel exam is on the 28th of june and i live in dubai. do u think i should come over to pakistan and start studying immediately or is it ok if u come after eid? also, r the academies open in ramadhan as i want to start off atleast there to get introduced and all


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

plz ignore the grammatical errors. i am using this mobile and dont know how to edit the reply...


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Samar! I just finished my A levels this year and am on a gap year now. I joined KIPS MCAT session for A levels students at Lahore. It seriously sucked. The teachers were terrible. I think you coming to Lahore for KIPS isn't wise. I think you should go to faisalabad KIPS and study everything in the FSC books by heart. Literally give it your all. You'll do great IA. You have less days since MCAT is in August usually. So you have like a month and a quarter. That's not enough for MCAT so I suggest that buy the FSC books. Read the topics in fsc like those in A levels. If you study transport system then do it from FSC point I view. But give maximum time to A levels. I suggested this because you will be familiar with the books once KIPS starts. And you'll know what the teacher is saying to you too. A levels sucks more than MCAT though. Prepare well for the P4s! Best of luck :grin:


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

nayab itrat said:


> Anyone here taking a gap year and repeating? Where are you all applying and how are you all preparing?


Gap year.Got in most of the private colleges i applied to but I'm still gonna try once for govt.


----------



## Julia5 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys I'm also repeating..can you guys give me any tips on how to prepare for physics and chemistry?


----------



## EbtesamAli (Dec 6, 2015)

If you're a repeater (or an FSc freshie), I would advise you to not take any academies because all academies help you do is give you an idea on what kind of questions show up. If you still want to join an academy, go to STAR for the 40 day session and spend the rest of the 60 days or so studying the books by yourself.
As for the preparation part, just do the books atleast 2 times thoroughly and do as many MCQs as you can, especially for Biology because 70% of them are repeated and constitute majority of the paper. Similarly for Physics and Chemistry, do as many numericals as possible because since 2014 they've increased their percentage and also focus on the small details in the books (like the tables and diagrams) because UHS rarely deviates from the books for questions, especially diagrammatic questions.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

thnx a lot guys
yea i wanna try just going through the fsc books too but it almost seems impossible. edexcel A2 is EXHAUSTING and killing me already.
anyways, i am also taking SAT and if inshaAllah i do good in it, i'll apply for those speacial 72 seats in mcat who have to pay local but their SAT score is taken into account. plz pray i do well 
at the moment, i have 3 A2 and SAT on my plate with no room for anything else till june.


----------

